# selector RCA:  DVD o play duda



## fernandob (Sep 7, 2010)

hola muchachos, les vengo con una pregunta sencilla pero mejor sacarse al dudilla:

tengo la tv 
y la play de la nena 
y el DVD

asi que se la pasan pone y saca fichas RCA en la TV (cuando cambian de dvd a play ).
y me van a hacer moco la entrada de la TV ........:enfadado:

asi que pense en dejarlas puestas a travez de un selector.
diganme (mi consulta) es si no hay problema en considerar mas a comun de TODO , ya vi que el borne RCA que rodea hace de chasis.
pero no hay problem con dejar todo junto ? aunque dvd este desconenctado ?

asi me ahorro llave cuadruple.

con una doble andaria bien .

saludos y gracias.


----------



## ehbressan (Sep 7, 2010)

Hola Fernando, la TV solo tiene una entrada de AV ?
Sds.


----------



## fernandob (Sep 7, 2010)

tiene 2 ent RCA (audio y video ) y la de coaxil.

solo eso............. es viejito.


----------



## elaficionado (Sep 7, 2010)

Hola.

Si todavía tienes un VHS, puedes usar las entradas audio y video para conectar ya sea el Play o el DVD, y metes la señal de rf por la entrada de ant del VHS y por supuesto la salida de rf del VHS al ant del TV, y en la entrada de línea de TV conectas el aparato restante.

Chao.
elaficionado.
Nota: Yo tengo  VHS que cumple que tiene dos entrada de línea una va al DVD, y la otra al deco del cable.


----------



## fernandob (Sep 7, 2010)

ahh. gracias por responder pero no entendi nada.

lo que quiero saber es si esta bien hacer esto o puedo jorobar algo :


----------



## ehbressan (Sep 8, 2010)

Hola Fernando, te preguntaba por las entradas porque mi hijo tiene dos o tres cosas conectadas por distintas entradas de AV, entonces selecciona desde el control remoto del TV que quiere ver.
Creo que no habrìa problemas de tener todas las masas conectadas, mientras cortes el de señal, màxime si te tomàs el cuidado de apagar el aparato que vas a desconectar antes, pero no te lo puedo asegurar....
Sds.


----------



## fernandob (Sep 9, 2010)

joya, gracias, voy a ver cuando lo hago.

mi TV es prehistorica, viejita.
cuando tenga $$ me compro una nueva.......mas bien cuando me sobre $ .
aunque lo veo dificil, dentro de poco vienen las vacaciones...soy un pobre electronico ..................


----------



## ehbressan (Sep 9, 2010)

No se como haràs la cajita, pero podes usar un selector rotativo, tipo selector de entrada de cualquier equipo. Màxime si conseguis de 2 pisos, cortàs las masas tambièn.
Sds.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Sep 9, 2010)

Que ganas de hacer lío!!!!
Hay un selector comercial (marca china...cualquiera!) con las 12 fichas RCA (es de tres canales), mas el conmutador, mas la caja, y como si esto fuera poco, también incluye el cable stereo+video que va al televisor...*y todo esto por la módica suma de $35.00* (hace tres meses que lo compré)!!!!

No jod***n mas!
Fernandob: Andá, compralo y no des mas vueltas!!!!


----------



## Josefe17 (Sep 9, 2010)

He visto que hay algunos con mando a distancia o sea que.... De hecho me valdría el mando universal que compré para el TDT por quemar el suyo por poner las pilas al revés para no dejarle cambiar a mi hermano de canal. 
Por cierto, me tienes desconcertado con eso de play, a qué te refieres, a la pletina de vídeo o a qué.

Josefe17


----------



## ehbressan (Sep 9, 2010)

No Josefe, se refiere a la PlayStation (en criollo "La Play").
Ahì està, ves, lo que dice EZ es la soluciòn (menos mal que le tocò comprarlo y hace poco, si no ni nos enterabamos que existìa)
Sds.


----------



## Josefe17 (Sep 9, 2010)

Yo es que consolas pocas, DS y poco más. Por cierto, para qué quieres DVD si la play te vale como lector de DVD, o eso tenía entendido, a no ser que sea grabador.

Josefe17


----------



## GomezF (Sep 9, 2010)

La play sólo lee DVD originales, la mayoría de los DVD que se alquilan o venden (por lo menos acá) son copias truchas tirando a truchasas mal, jajajaja.

Saludos.


----------



## Josefe17 (Sep 9, 2010)

Hijos de su madre que trabaja donde todos sabemos, como odio eso, limitar un aparato para que no lea CD's copiados; pero en qué se diferencian a nivel físico, si la refracción de la luz es similar. Habría que meterles la tortuga para dentro a todos.
Perdón por el lenguaje, pero me pongo que tiro tabiques.


----------



## GomezF (Sep 9, 2010)

La verdad que no sé donde está la diferencia entre truchos y originales, quizás algo en la configuración, bue no sé

Saludos


----------



## Josefe17 (Sep 9, 2010)

Por ahí en el foro hay  un tutorial muy interesante sobre ello


----------



## fernandob (Sep 9, 2010)

ezavalla dijo:


> Que ganas de hacer lío!!!!
> Hay un selector comercial (marca china...cualquiera!) con las 12 fichas RCA (es de tres canales), mas el conmutador, mas la caja, y como si esto fuera poco, también incluye el cable stereo+video que va al televisor...*y todo esto por la módica suma de $35.00* (hace tres meses que lo compré)!!!!
> 
> No jod***n mas!
> Fernandob: Andá, compralo y no des mas vueltas!!!!


 
ahh.no sabia, lo voy a buscar.
gracias.
sabes bien que soy un vago, si puedo comprarlo hecho ....mejor 



GomezF dijo:


> La play sólo lee DVD originales, la mayoría de los DVD que se alquilan o venden (por lo menos acá) son copias truchas tirando a truchasas mal, jajajaja.
> 
> Saludos.


 
mis aparatos o aprenden a leer cualquier cosa o no comen en casa


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Sep 9, 2010)

Seee...mirá, es este: _Buscar en Mercadolibre: MLA-92162275-combo-selector-derivador-3en1-9x-rca-audio-video-cable-3x3-_JM_
y está mas barato...


----------



## fernandob (Sep 9, 2010)

gracias, cuando ande por boulogne sur mer compro .


mil gracias........es increible, cada vez esquivo mas el agarrar el soldador 
igual tenia que ir a boulogne por las coasas.
estoy SEGURO que me costaban mas las cosas sueltas que comprarlo todo listo.
,


----------



## ehbressan (Sep 9, 2010)

Mmmmmm.... ahi no te creo, si tenés una selectora tirada en algún cajoncito y un par de plugs RCA, no te salia nada nada....
Sds.


----------



## fernandob (Sep 9, 2010)

con una llave doble inversora nomas y corto los cables para emplamar.
solo una llave doble inversora, que tengo muchas.

pero todo es como es:
que la cajita, que pelo los cables y luego no sirven para otra cosa, buehh. si los vuelvo a empalmar, que esto y que aquello.

20 mangos.....

ya tengo trabajo por suerte o desgracia, no se ya estoy grande y tengo bastantes obligaciones y trabajo, la plata esa no molesta pagarla y compro el aparatito listo 

un saludo a todo s, me voy .


----------



## GomezF (Sep 9, 2010)

Che, ¿tu play lee DVDs truchos? La mia no. Sólo originales y eso que sí lee los juegos truchos. Bueno, qué se yo, sobre cómo funcionan las play sé poco.

Saludos.


----------

